#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Freebies & Perks >  > Free Course $199 worth Android O Developer Course for FREE

## harshanas

_Learn everything in detail on how to write apps in Android O using Java

_*What Will You Learn?*

You will be able to create and run your first mobile applicationWrite Efficient and High Quality Android applicationsYou will be able to understand how to compile and test Android Applications using Android StudioLearn all aspects of Android development from beginner topics to advancedLearn how to Design and Implement Graphical User Interfaces in AndroidLearn how to integrate databases into an android application to store persistent 

*What are the requirements*

A computer running Microsoft Windows, Linux or the Mac operating systemsStudents should have at least 4GB of ram on their computer




> *Link to the course- Click Here*


*Some Udemy coupons expire within a day. If you like them, please enroll in them as quickly as possible*

----------

